# Fehler beim erstellen von Tabellen in MySql



## Wolf of Doom (11. März 2002)

HI ich hab mir einen apache server mit php und MYSQL nach dem Tut von netzadmin.org eingerichtet. da mir dort keiner helfen kann, wende ich mal an euch.


also wenn ich z.B. das woltlab installieren will auf den Localhost bekomm ich folgende meldung


```
Database error in WoltLab Burning Board: cannot use database board 
mysql error: Unknown database 'board' 
mysql error number: 1049 
Date: 09.03.2002 @ 11:42 
Script: /board/install.php 
Referer: 

Leider gibt es im Moment technische Probleme mit der Datenbank.
Benutze den Aktualisieren-Button deines Browsers um einen erneuten Zugriff zu versuchen.
Falls die Probleme andauern kontaktiere bitte den Admin des Boards.
```

so jetzt erstelle ich eine Tabelle mit der hand. dann bekomm ich diese meldung


```
Warning: Undefined variable: step in f:\home\user1\board\install.php on line 71

Willkommen bei der WoltLab Burning Board 1.1.1 Installation! 

Klicken Sie hier, um mit der Installation zu beginnen! 


Warning: Undefined variable: step in f:\home\user1\board\install.php on line 83

Warning: Undefined variable: step in f:\home\user1\board\install.php on line 102

Warning: Undefined variable: step in f:\home\user1\board\install.php on line 116

Warning: Undefined variable: step in f:\home\user1\board\install.php on line 138

Warning: Undefined variable: step in f:\home\user1\board\install.php on line 513

Warning: Undefined variable: step in f:\home\user1\board\install.php on line 580

Warning: Undefined variable: step in f:\home\user1\board\install.php on line 605
```

meine MySql einstellung


```
#This File was made using the WinMySQLAdmin 1.4 Tool
#09.03.02 11:12:45

#Uncomment or Add only the keys that you know how works.
#Read the MySQL Manual for instructions


[ mysqld]
basedir=C:/MYSQL
#bind-address=169.254.74.246
datadir=C:/MYSQL/data
#language=C:/MYSQL/share/your language directory
#slow query log#=
#tmpdir#=
#port=3306
#set-variable=key_buffer=16M

[WinMySQLadmin]
Server=C:/MYSQL/bin/mysqld.exe
user=local
password=1
```
und jetzt die _data.inc.php von woltlab board


```
<?
// Hostname oder IP des MySQL-Servers
$mysqlhost = "localhost";
// Username und Passwort zum einloggen in den Datenbankserver
$mysqluser = "local";
$mysqlpassword = "1";
// Name der Datenbank
$mysqldb = "board";
// Nummer des Boards
$n = "1";
// Email des Admins
$adminmail = "admin@localhost";
?>
```
meldung aus der error log von mysql

```
C:/MYSQL/bin/mysqld.exe: ready for connections

020309 11:34:43  C:/MYSQL/bin/mysqld.exe: Shutdown Complete

020309 11:34:42  C:/MYSQL/bin/mysqld.exe: Normal shutdown
http://www.innodb.com/ibman.html
the InnoDB startup options listed in section 2 at
But to get good performance you should adjust for your hardware
innodb_data_file_path = ibdata1:30M
or my.ini. If you want to use InnoDB tables, add for example,
to the [ mysqld] section of init parameters in your my.cnf
skip-innodb
If you do not want to use transactional InnoDB tables, add a line
Cannot initialize InnoDB as 'innodb_data_file_path' is not set.
```

Apache version: Apache/1.3.23
PHP-Version     :4.1.1
MySQL-Version:  3.23.49
windows: 98 1.auflage
ich hab die PHP info mal hochgeladen:
http://mitglied.lycos.de/wolfof
Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand sagen an was das liegt


Vielen Dank im Vorraus

Wolf


infos zum board http://www.woltlab.de


----------



## Wolf of Doom (12. März 2002)

Kann mir keiner Weiterhelfen ?


----------



## Christoph (12. März 2002)

was ich jetzt so beim drüberlesen mitbekommen hab willst du da so ein -gratis board installen! unterstützt der Server PHP??????????? im welchen CHMOD hast du das Board upgeloadet bzw. welchen CHMOD haben die Dateien die du zur installation brauchst!!!

stimmen die MYSQL-Daten???

cu hochi


----------

